# Acquiring Cypts?



## jeffreyrichard (Oct 12, 2016)

What (or how) do you prefer for acquiring new crypts ... potted plants? bare roots? Cultures? Also, where would be your preference as a source ... mail order? local shop? hobbyist? Thanks


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Bare root or potted. Aquarium coop or aquariumplants.com


----------



## PlantFan (Jun 19, 2021)

Uh oh, green spot algae on front acrylic. Tank needs more Phosphate.

I like bare root. Glass Aqua sent me some tissue culture Crypts this Spring. They're not thriving but that's my fault for not having a capped dirt substrate.




__





Search: 109 results found for "cryptocoryne"


We provide quality aquarium goods for planted tank beginners and enthusiasts such as rimless tanks, aquatic plants, rocks and wood, substrate and LED lighting




shop.glassaqua.com


----------

